# Alternative zu Valve Index (weil nicht passend)



## Defenz0r (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo. Ich hatte die Index von Valve - mittlerweile zurueckgesandt.  Bereits am ersten Tag fiel mir auf, das egal welche Einstellung, korrekte IPD und so weiter - das Bild wurde nie scharf - es sei denn, ich hab die Brille manuell feinjustiert. Nachdem die Brille aufsass, drueckte alles nach unten und meine Augenlieder wurden damit nach unten gezogen. Ich habe dann meine Augen bewegt und dann war ich unter der Brille.
Ich habe festgestellt, das meine Nase im Weg ist, denn die Brille braucht bei mir einen ganz bestimmten Winkel. Da wird ja alles eingequetscht wenn ich die 'richtig' einstelle. Das heisst, Kopfband ganz eng, strap ganz eng, IPD auf 66 ....

Ich kann aber so keinen Text klar und deutlich lesen und das ist ja kein Erlebnis. Die Immersion war ja toll und alles, aber was nuetzt mir das wenn die Brille auch mit den zig Einstellmoeglichkeiten + Valve Support usw. nichts brachte? Ich suche derzeit nach einer Alternative.
Ich hab mir die Varjo angeschaut und es scheint aber, das die nicht aufs spielen ausgelegt ist.

Ich finde VR ist derzeit noch schlechter wie Nintendo Wii / Kinect wenn es neu rauskam. Viele kannten es nicht  - aber es funktionierte fuer den Massenmarkt - aus gutem Grund.
Mit dem hochfrequentem fiepen der Basisstationen konnte ich ja noch Leben, aber das alles verschwommen ist, egal was ich tue?

Was ist denn derzeit zu empfehlen - fuer grosse Koepfe, grosse Nase? Und vor allem - mir geht es um den Spass in VR.
Vielleicht gehoert da auch noch nen KAT VR (Treadmill) dazu?  kA.

Beatsaber koennte man ja auch mit zwei Wiimotes zocken...


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Mai 2022)

Push


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Mai 2022)

Push


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Mai 2022)

Push


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Juni 2022)

Push


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (26. Juli 2022)

hmm haste mal die Pico Neo 3 Link probiert oder die Quest 2? ich selber nutz die G2 / Pro 2 und Quest 2


----------



## Defenz0r (26. Juli 2022)

xXSamyXx-77 schrieb:


> hmm haste mal die Pico Neo 3 Link probiert oder die Quest 2? ich selber nutz die G2 / Pro 2 und Quest 2


Ja. Die Pico Neo Link 3 is alle 5 minuten abgekackt. Inoffiziell hiess es das die nur gescheit auf USB 2.0 Karten laeuft. Wer hat sowas heutzutage noch. G2 / Pro / Quest 2 hatte ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (1. August 2022)

Ok hatte ich mit der Pico nicht interessant 🤔  ist da vielleicht eher das Kabel defekt gewesen das war bei einigen das Problem. Sonst ist ja nur noch die Aero aber kostet ja ein Vermögen


----------



## Birdy84 (1. August 2022)

Das Gute an der Index ist, dass man sich ein Gesichtsteil selbst drucken kann. Ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nur Ausprobieren anderer Brillen.


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (1. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das Gute an der Index ist, dass man sich ein Gesichtsteil selbst drucken kann. Ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nur Ausprobieren anderer Brillen.


Kannste eigentlich mit fast allen HMDs


----------

